# 10g High Tech LED upgrade time, need help deciding.



## jefferzbooboo (Nov 17, 2012)

I have a 10g pressurized tank dosed with EI method. I have crypts, java ferns, Alternanthera reineckii, and dwarf baby tears. I currently have a Current Orbit 20" 2x40w power compact and one of the ballasts just burnt out. I'd like to upgrade to LED, I've looked at the Finnex aquaFuge and the Ecoxotic Panorama Module Freshwater LED Kit so far. I'd like to have a fixture, preferably something I don't have to solder.
Anyone have any recommendations or suggestions on lighting?


----------



## J.mccollum (May 18, 2012)

go with the Finnex Ray 2. if your going hi-tech (co2, Ferts) you will def love the high light.


----------

